# Physical therapist (physiotherapist) entertaining the idea to move to UAE



## Southpole12 (Jun 18, 2018)

As the title states I am looking to take a trip to the UAE soon and was wondering about what it is like to live in Dubai. I am from the United States, specifically Florida. I am trying to find info on jobs in my field etc. any info anyone can give me would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Hot, expensive, no guns, very low crime rate, tolerant.

Have read of the stickies at the top of the forum on finding a job, living here and commonly asked questions.

Most people enjoy it - I'd say.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
I suspect you will struggle with getting a salary that would be better than you can get in the USA.
There are fewer medical professionals from the USA, than other western countries because of these salary differences.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Southpole12 (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks for the responses. Interesting that the pay would be a lot less. I guess I was under the assumption pay would be equal or better. I will look into the forum some more and see what I can find about jobs. Thanks again!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Southpole12 said:


> Thanks for the responses. Interesting that the pay would be a lot less. I guess I was under the assumption pay would be equal or better. I will look into the forum some more and see what I can find about jobs. Thanks again!


Hi,
Out of interest - why did you assume that you would be paid more here than the USA?
Human anatomy is the same, the world over - there are plenty of medical professionals from India, Pakistan, Syria, Egypt etc. working in the UAE.
Their salary expectations are far lower than yours and they still do an adequate job.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Southpole12 (Jun 18, 2018)

Human anatomy is the same. Education varies significantly, even in the United States. I know this well as I have been practicing for 10 years. If you don’t further your education after school you are left behind. This significantly effects your treatment outcomes. Just some insight into your question as people that are not in the healthcare field don’t have an understanding of this. This also exists in all other fields not just healthcare.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Southpole12 said:


> Human anatomy is the same. Education varies significantly, even in the United States. I know this well as I have been practicing for 10 years. If you don’t further your education after school you are left behind. This significantly effects your treatment outcomes. Just some insight into your question as people that are not in the healthcare field don’t have an understanding of this. This also exists in all other fields not just healthcare.


You missed the point about salary expectations.....

You could/would/will be competing with physio's from different geographies, who may well have similar qualifications (on paper at least) who will have lower salary expectations. Sure there are certain fields where geography plays a big part in the hiring process (ie western practitioners are preferred and compensated adequately as a result) but I'm not sure this is one of them...... 

By the way, this is not me being argumentative, just making a very valid point from this part of the world - and actually, as an ex-american footballer, I'd actually probably rather have a US physio looking at me, but that's another story


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Southpole12 said:


> Human anatomy is the same. Education varies significantly, even in the United States. I know this well as I have been practicing for 10 years. If you don’t further your education after school you are left behind. This significantly effects your treatment outcomes. Just some insight into your question as people that are not in the healthcare field don’t have an understanding of this. This also exists in all other fields not just healthcare.


Hi,
My wife is a Western trained hospital consultant - so we know pretty well how the medical recruitment and salary system works in this region.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Southpole12 (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks for all of your input. I am not trying to be argumentative either. I am just trying to get some info from people like you guys who live there. The information is much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Southpole12 (Jun 18, 2018)

I have been researching some recruiters and so far I have found a position offering 29000 AED. That is still way less than what I make here in the USA so I can see what you guys are talking about. Looks like I will just be coming there on vacation! Lol. Thanks again!


----------

